# On Display at Celebration



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, finally dug out my camera. This is what we had on display:



















Nothing real exciting, but it sure was fun to build the latest (and final) test shot of Galactica. You can barely see the decals on the bottom of the case under it.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Also on display was the metal J2 with the Genesis display case.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

First photo of the Viper Mk VII. I can't wait!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

The Galactica looks great! I'm drooling! Already on preorder from Cult's! So does the Moonbus and I have mine awaiting to start sometime this fall. Nice Jupiter 2 display as well. My plastic version is in the hanger waiting for her turn to br built as well. There just doesn't seem to be enough time to build all of these great kits now that we are grown up! Gone are the days when you build a kit in an hour or so and it looked like just that...you spent an hour building it' Lol! Doing your kits just takes a lot more time and it's worth every moment! What a great way to spend some down time. Building a kit that actually goes together and looks like the subject when complete! Can't wait to see what else is in store for us in this new golden age of plastic! :thumbsup:

Mark VII Viper...I guess its official..another must buy! Thanks for sharing Frank! Keep them coming and we'll keep buying! :thumbsup:
Can't wait for Bella as "The Count" and Elvira this fall!:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Thanks for the pics, Frank. The Galactica and Mk VII Viper look great. I pre-ordered the Galactica the day Cult put it up on his site. Really looking forward to both of these kits along with the Bela and Elvira kits.

Is this a great time to be a modeler or what!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am looking forward to getting my hands on and building the mk7................and of course the Galactica:thumbsup:


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

where are the pics?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Frank,you're such a kid! just like most of us...LOL.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Total awesomeness, both the Galactica and MKVII :thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

The Galactica and MkVII will look great next to my MkII, can't wait!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

wander1107 said:


> First photo of the Viper Mk VII. I can't wait!


It looks great, but I was never a fan of the Mk VII, so I'll be more excited when/if they announce the Raptor kit.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Awesome.

When are you guys shooting for, with the Mk. VII?


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Are you doing the original Mk VII, or the Mk VIIE that was introduced from the Pegasus, OR, are you going to try and find a way to do both?


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

The metal Jupiter looks awesome, thanks for the pics!


----------



## wayvryder (Apr 11, 2010)

Fantastic!!! Looks like we can look forward to some great new products that will be as high in quality and detail (and fun) as everything else we've received from Moebius. You can bet I'll be near the front of the line once the Galactica and especially the Mark VII hit the stores.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Those IKEA glass cabinets are used everywhere, aren't they?


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I have a couple of those Ikea display cases too and I wish I had the space (or the permission of SHE; who must be obeyed) for several more. 

Frank, even though I'm not a BSG fan, old or new, I do appreciate you bringing out these kits for us. Dying for the fall for the Bela/Dracula to be released.

Michael


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The Big G's an awesome piece of work. Having seen it in person, I can attest that it's a beautiful kit (even though I've only seen an earlier test shot).

Sweet to see the MK VII! Glad to see that getting closer to production! (The MK II's my favorite but the MK VII's a close second.)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RedHeadKevin said:


> Are you doing the original Mk VII, or the Mk VIIE that was introduced from the Pegasus, OR, are you going to try and find a way to do both?


It looks like the straight up Mk. VII.

Time Slip offers the Mk. VII E.

While I like both variants, I prefer the first Mk. VII.

Frank.
A wish for this new Viper is that you guys do more 'realistic' gear wells.

I have to admit to being a little disappointed that the Mk. II didn't really have any detail for gear wells.

Obviously glad to have Vipers in plastic at all. But thats just my thoughts for a more well rounded kit.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> It looks like the straight up Mk. VII.
> 
> Time Slip offers the Mk. VII E.
> 
> ...


Really no way to do more realistic on that, as they aren't in the files we receive from the show. Plus it would add to the cost on it, and we really hate to add more detail/cost where it doesn't show as much as say the cockpit. I'd have to go back and waych a few episodes, but does it ever show anything from that view?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

When you get around to doing the Cylon raider, don't forget to add a fully detailed, removable brain. Made of Jello.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It is probably way too late now, but I do hope the maneuvering thrusters are at least shallow depressions instead of decals. I am still opening up the ones on my MkII.
Landing gear openings do not boter me that much- easy place to fill with the parts box. Visible hull features like the thrusters I cannot ignore...

It is great to see the Galactica and Viper 7 on display- they are on my short list (as soon as I get the Jupiter 2)


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Really no way to do more realistic on that, as they aren't in the files we receive from the show. Plus it would add to the cost on it, and we really hate to add more detail/cost where it doesn't show as much as say the cockpit. I'd have to go back and waych a few episodes, but does it ever show anything from that view?


Just scratchbuild the bay. That's what I did


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Moebius said:


> Really no way to do more realistic on that, as they aren't in the files we receive from the show. Plus it would add to the cost on it, and we really hate to add more detail/cost where it doesn't show as much as say the cockpit. I'd have to go back and waych a few episodes, but does it ever show anything from that view?


_Nope..._ The files were never created for a " detailed " Landing
Gear well as there was never a need to point the camera up into that
area of the ship. At most there were some image maps that were used
on some of the Fighters to replicate tiny details. But, being as they
are just " images " they are not a part of the Mesh...

Now the full scale mock up's did have " some " plumbing in them
but your right in the fact that the actual CGI ships never had
anything created in that area...


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> It is probably way too late now, but I do hope the maneuvering thrusters are at least shallow depressions instead of decals. I am still opening up the ones on my MkII.
> Landing gear openings do not boter me that much- easy place to fill with the parts box. Visible hull features like the thrusters I cannot ignore...
> 
> It is great to see the Galactica and Viper 7 on display- they are on my short list (as soon as I get the Jupiter 2)


Rich,

Are you using the maneuvering thruster decals at all? I ask because I'm missing one set for the front side thrusters (#29). I must have lost it. Would you be able to mail me up one set? I'll pay for postage.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> It is probably way too late now, but I do hope the maneuvering thrusters are at least shallow depressions instead of decals. I am still opening up the ones on my MkII.
> Landing gear openings do not boter me that much- easy place to fill with the parts box. Visible hull features like the thrusters I cannot ignore...
> 
> It is great to see the Galactica and Viper 7 on display- they are on my short list (as soon as I get the Jupiter 2)


I second that! The Maneuvering Thrusters should be look into more than the landing gear well! Even for 1 kit, there are 30 M/T holes to drill. I have over a dozen MkII kits. And I plan to have as many Mk7 kits as the Mk2's I have so far. I don't look forward to even drilling 30 holes per kit!:freak:

But very happy to see the Mk7 prototype and already PO the Galactica kit! 

I wonder what the next batch of BSG kits Frank will offer after the 1/6 Cylon? Please produce something that we can buy a lot of! I honestly say I am not looking forward to the Cylon figure kit unless its fully poseable but even tho, I won't get more than just a couple max.

B


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

wander1107 said:


> Rich,
> 
> Are you using the maneuvering thruster decals at all? I ask because I'm missing one set for the front side thrusters (#29). I must have lost it. Would you be able to mail me up one set? I'll pay for postage.


I am not using any of the decals. PM me and I will stick them in the mail for you.
Don't sweat the postage- an envelope with some packing should'nt be much.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Boxster said:


> I second that! The Maneuvering Thrusters should be look into more than the landing gear well! Even for 1 kit, there are 30 M/T holes to drill. I have over a dozen MkII kits. And I plan to have as many Mk7 kits as the Mk2's I have so far. I don't look forward to even drilling 30 holes per kit!:freak:
> 
> But very happy to see the Mk7 prototype and already PO the Galactica kit!
> 
> ...


No real announcements on what comes after, but we can't make the Cylon posable unless something changes. Licensing for kits is usually "non-articulated". The pose is being done for us by the VFX guys right now, hopefully we'll see something soon.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> It is probably way too late now, but I do hope the maneuvering thrusters are at least shallow depressions instead of decals. I am still opening up the ones on my MkII.
> Landing gear openings do not boter me that much- easy place to fill with the parts box. Visible hull features like the thrusters I cannot ignore...
> 
> It is great to see the Galactica and Viper 7 on display- they are on my short list (as soon as I get the Jupiter 2)


I have to agree with the thruster request, that was really my biggest disappointment with the MkII. I also wish some of the engine detail could have been cast as separate parts. Other than that, fantastic kit!


----------



## Racetrack (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm working on my first Mk. II now and having a great time building it. I can't wait to tackle these kits. They look great.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Moebius said:


> No real announcements on what comes after, but we can't make the Cylon posable unless something changes. Licensing for kits is usually "non-articulated". The pose is being done for us by the VFX guys right now, hopefully we'll see something soon.


Thanks for your reply, Frank!

Ok, got it! Certainly look forward to it. Could change my mind for just a couple of this Cylon kit after seeing the test shots. 

As I am set on the number of kits I want of the Galactica and the Mk7's. Am just eager/curious to know what's the next set will be. I think I am speaking for all BSG fans here and elsewhere that we want each of your offerings from this line to be hugely successful so that we can continue to have kits we wanted from this license.

B


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Personally, I'd like to see these offered (Stealthstar & Blackbird):


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Just FYI:

I don't know if anyone else has noticed but there are larger pix of the latest shots over at *modelermagic.com*. The links are:

*Viper Mk VII

Galactica*

Apologies if these links have been posted elsewhere.

BF

PS: My Vipers have _finally_ arrived from Forbidden Planet UK. W00t! All I have to do now is remember how to build and finish stuff....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I too drilled out holes for the directional thrusters. And of course, being me, had trouble aligning pairs so they didn't look screwy.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> I am not using any of the decals. PM me and I will stick them in the mail for you.
> Don't sweat the postage- an envelope with some packing should'nt be much.


Thanks Rich, PK sent.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Bugfood said:


> Just FYI:
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has noticed but there are larger pix of the latest shots over at *modelermagic.com*. The links are:
> 
> ...


Thanks Bugfood.

It looks like the directional thrusters are a part of the kit design. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

From the looks of things that's an STL pattern,
and if so the Directional Thrusters were a part of the
Mesh.. So, they should ALL be there...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

wander1107 said:


> Thanks Bugfood.
> 
> It looks like the directional thrusters are a part of the kit design. :thumbsup:


I wouldn't base any thoughts off of the prototype shown, as it's from the studio files with no changes made. Just a "printed" rapid prototype to display, not to cut into a kit by any means. As soon as we have more info, we'll get it out there. Remember, the MKVII hasn't been announced for preorders yet, we've just shown this as a size/scale display so the show goers had an idea of what we were doing in the near future.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I was wondering why it was made of a clear material and not your normal test shot gray. was the whole ship grown as a single block or was it grown in pieces then assembled?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I was wondering why it was made of a clear material and not your normal test shot gray. was the whole ship grown as a single block or was it grown in pieces then assembled?


Hi Lou,
I hope this helps describe 3D printing or "Repaid Prototyping", which is what I think they used but I could be wrong. I know it's what I would use if I needed to check my work.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Bugfood said:


> Just FYI:
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has noticed but there are larger pix of the latest shots over at *modelermagic.com*. The links are:
> 
> ...


Some good ones here:

http://www.moebiusmodels.com/clubMoebius/sneakPeeks.html


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Unfortunately were not all Members...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

http://uprint.dimensionprinting.com...g_3D_Printer&gclid=CN_q-PHNyKMCFQInbAod9Frhtg

I forgot to post a link of one of the many units out there.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yeah, my mistaken terminology. printed vs. grown.

you say "to-mah-to", I say "let's eat"


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Really no way to do more realistic on that, as they aren't in the files we receive from the show. Plus it would add to the cost on it, and we really hate to add more detail/cost where it doesn't show as much as say the cockpit. I'd have to go back and waych a few episodes, but does it ever show anything from that view?


Actually, in the miniseries when Apollo first arrives on Galactica there is a low angle view of the landing gear deploying.

So I'm a little surprised that that isn't part of the files.

Rendering CG is a little like model production in that extra detail means extra cost. Render time in the CG world - the computer takes into account all detail even if it isn't visible to the camera.

It wouldn't surprise me if they had a version of the file where any gear detail was omitted from the file, and its possible this may be a file version you have.

Ok, so how about simply a deeper cavity that would take into account the size of the landing gear. Then aftermarket people like Paul could make a detail 'skin' that would lay on top of the plastic?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Couple of answers - It is a one piece rapid prototype. Grown, printed, whatever you want to call it, that's exactly how they are made in one of those boxes. Landing gear, maybe a deeper well would be it. As you stated, the more detail in cgi the larger the cost and that equals more tooling cost as well. Thrusters we'll have to look at. Can't make any guarantees as adding a bunch of holes isn't as simple as it sounds, depending on where they are.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

So...on the Galactica. You going to include directions on how to make it look thrashed after the hammering it took in "Exodus Pt. II?"


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yep:

_Step 1: Build, paint, and decal as stated in the instructions.

Step 2: Whack it with a big hammer._


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

John P said:


>


You and your hammer...Mcdougall and "Ol' Blue"...boys and their toys...


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

John P said:


>


So what did the hammer hit?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

He might have whacked himself upside the head with it!


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

teslabe said:


> http://uprint.dimensionprinting.com...g_3D_Printer&gclid=CN_q-PHNyKMCFQInbAod9Frhtg
> 
> I forgot to post a link of one of the many units out there.


OH yeah, that totally "fits my budget."
As for the pounding the G took in the finale, You might try a little trick NASCAR modelers use to replicate damaged car bodies. You heat the plastic, then poke and prod at it until it deforms. If you want to show the damage the jumping Raptors did to the flight pod, maybe drill a hole, and use some crumpled bare-metal foil to make the blasted-out edges of the hole. 

I'm just envisioning one hell of a PE set for this big G. It needs the framework for the port flight pod, and I'd personally love to see the main gun battery "barrels" done in PE.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

I hope newer releases will not have the plastic so... oily!

B


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, Moebius! Keep 'um coming, I'll keep the wallet warmed up!! (err, the credit card) 
The new stuff most appreciated!! Looking forward to the car and truck kits.........


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

seaQuest said:


> So...on the Galactica. You going to include directions on how to make it look thrashed after the hammering it took in "Exodus Pt. II?"


Build it, put in a box addressed to me. I will just relabel and give back to UPS. Should be damaged on return.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

sounds like you're not fond of what "Brown" has done for you.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

finally!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> sounds like you're not fond of what "Brown" has done for you.


Y'mean "what can brown lose for you today?". Not too fond of them at least a few days out of the week.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh Frank!! You can't honestly think the postal services actually cause damage to the packages they're entrusted with can you???
Oh ye of little faith.....










Chris.


----------

